# I love my work at this time of year!



## Ronni (Dec 4, 2020)

I love that I get to decorate my clients’ homes for Christmas! It’s my favorite time of the year


----------



## Gaer (Dec 4, 2020)

Wow!  How creative!  ronni, you're awesome!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

That is  beeeeyoootiful   I love the bannisters


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

That looks very nice you did a real good job.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 5, 2020)

One of the perks of your job! Looks great!


----------

